# Any Turkeys?



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

is any one seeing any turkeys ..? i was talking to my buddy on the phone last night he he said there were 4 gobblers and two jakes some what close to the road and then he went around the cornner and seen 5 turkeys fly up in to one tree and u best believe that im taking friday off school to go get em.. i will let u know how ill do ....


----------

